# Visa and employment changes putting business under pressure



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

New rules on visas and employment coming into play in Australia in the coming months are putting businesses under pressure as they try to work their way through the changes, it is claimed. New rules on employing non citizens in Australia are set to begin in June. Under the Migration Amendment (Reform to Employer Sanctions) [...]

Click to read the full news article: Visa and employment changes putting business under pressure...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

